# My Overweight Four Year Old Vizsla.....HELP



## holb8321 (Aug 8, 2010)

I have allowed my four year old Vizsla to become overweight to a point that I am concerned about his health. His current weight is 90 lbs. He is a neutered male and his stomach has become droopy. He does not have pain, its just droopy. As if he had a litter. 

I am committed to getting him more exercise. 

My question is:

1). Has anyone experienced the problem with the droopy stomach.
2). Can anyone recommend a diet program 

Thanks


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Before you do anything else, have your vet check his thiroid and other blood levels. Obviously it is not normal for a vizsla to be at that weight or that body type. 

If it is just an issue of too much kibble and not enough exercise, that is a very easy problem to resolve. Begin feeding the recommended amount for the healthy weight of your dog and get him moving. Treat him just like a person who needs to lose lbs. No high calorie treats, use small bits of carrots instead if needed.


----------

